# service refusing to start from rc on system boot



## mcrobbyj (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi, I have a FreeBSD 6 installation which was happily running squeezecenter 7.2 from ports/audio/squeezecenter with no issues. As I wanted to install the latest AlienBBC to allow the wife to listen to Terry Wogan in the kitchen (I live in Switzerland) I needed to upgrade to 7.3.

I did a 'portupgrade -R squeezecenter' which, although it installed a mountain of updates, appeared to complete OK. However, squeezecenter no longer starts automatically from a system boot. This is what I know.

o squeezecenter_enable="YES" exists in rc.conf
o squeezecenter script exists in /usr/local/etc/rc.d and is executable.
o *If I manually "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/squeezecenter start", it starts and works without issue.*
o Nothing is logged to squeezecenter/server.log, in fact the timestamp is not even touched.
o Nothing relavant is in messages
o Other services start without problem (apache, clamav etc)

I'm no expert on FreeBSD but I can find my way around. I can't even find any logs relating to rc which could help me diagnose the problem.

Any help appreciated.

Rob


----------



## trev (Jan 15, 2009)

Add 

rc_debug="YES"
rc_info="YES"

to your /etc/rc.conf file and you should be able to see in the copious output during a reboot (or indeed during a shutdown) what is going on or not as the case may be.


----------



## mcrobbyj (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Trev, I'll try that.

Will it log to the console or to file?

rob


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like it logs to the console. You could try logging everything passing syslogd to a file (1) or looking at the system message buffer (2)

(1)

```
*.*                                             /var/log/all.log
```

(2)

```
dmesg -a | less
```


----------

